

Facebook Grew Twice As Fast As Twitter In July - Tiktaalik
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/12/facebook-grew-twice-as-fast-as-twitter-in-july/

======
forgotmypasswd
I have yet to see a web analytics report that takes into account Twitter API
usage.

